# Biblical Manhood Resources?



## madavilla (Jan 31, 2008)

I am preparing a series of messages for young men in my church on the issue of biblical manhood. Can anyone recommend any good reformed resources that deal with the topic of biblical manhood? I see myself using the book of Proverbs alot, but was hoping there are some resources out there that can help me to show what the bible speaks about biblical manhood.

Thanks!


----------



## Bygracealone (Jan 31, 2008)

Miguel, I have found The Council on Biblical Manhood and Womanhood to be a helpful resource. I think you'll recognize some of the contributors: Wayne Grudem and John Piper to name a couple. A number of their books can be downloaded for free at:

CBMW » Online Books


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 31, 2008)

Bygracealone said:


> Miguel, I have found The Council on Biblical Manhood and Womanhood to be a helpful resource. I think you'll recognize some of the contributors: Wayne Grudem and John Piper to name a couple. A number of their books can be downloaded for free at:
> 
> CBMW » Online Books



Don't miss the free audio resources as well. There are probably over 20 sermons/lectures available.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 15, 2008)

The titles look good and I've downloaded a few but not opened any yet. Many thanks!

(Also, I went to the genderneutralbibles.com site b/c I was concerned that CBMW was supporting gender neutral bibles but thankfully, no. Shame on Zondervan for peddling this garbage, though. )


----------



## Storm (Feb 15, 2008)

*Marked Men For Christ*

There's an organization called "Marked Men For Christ" that I think looks very interesting. I'm planning on attending one of their weekends in the next few months.

Here is a link to a PDF file that explains why they do "men's work" from a Biblical perspective. I find it is very enlightening and refreshing.

http://www.markedmenforchrist.org/images/stories/miscpdf/TheologicalPresuppositionsFINAL0803.pdf

Maybe it will give you some ideas of what young men are struggling with these days...

What do you think?


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's some thoughts from Al Mohler: 

From Boy to Man--the Marks of Manhood, Part One
From Boy to Man--the Marks of Manhood, Part Two

These points formed the outline of his recent messages at First Presbyterian, Jackson at the Mid South Men's Rally.


----------



## KMK (Feb 15, 2008)

Vision Forum is having a sale right now: http://www.visionforum.com/booksandmedia/productdetail.aspx?productid=57838


----------



## greenbaggins (Feb 15, 2008)

Actually, Douglas Wilson's stuff on this is pretty good. Future Men is a decent book.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 15, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> Actually, Douglas Wilson's stuff on this is pretty good. Future Men is a decent book.


----------



## Neopatriarch (Feb 15, 2008)

William Mouser's has a Five Aspects for Young Men bible study course. I haven't read that one, but if it is anything like his Five Aspects of Man course, it should be good.

International Council for Gender Studies


----------

